# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua ray tròn 20 hoặc 25 hành trình 800 có bát bắt vào vai và con trượt có áo

## khangscc

Cần mua ray tròn 20 hoặc 25 hành trình 800 có bát bắt vào vai và con trượt có áo 
tiêu chí hàng qua sử dụng còn bót giá mềm nhé, 
bác nào có alo giúp em hoặc zalo 090757987o

----------

